# Naruto 417 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 417 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

ona

けどやる気なくなりはしませんから

とりあえず超簡単に
表紙雷影

ナルト油無しで修行するもうまく行かずフカサクに集中力足りないとか文句ばかり言われる

場面は代わりサスケ達

水月は生きてました
八尾の力が手に入るのか？的な会話をみんなでしている
サスケ「どうだろうな。だがそんな力に頼る必要はなくなった」
水月「何で？」
サスケ(新しい力を手に入れた……木の葉を潰せる十分な力を)
サスケ水を飲もうとコップに手をかけるがこぼしてしまう
なんか目がもう霞んでるらしい(何回も使ってないのにｗｗｗ)
かりん「！」「外に敵がいる！つけられてたか！」
そんで場面は外
八尾の戦いを見てた黒人がすぐサスケたちに囲まれてた

また場面は変わり雷影の部屋
黒人かわいい子「ジェイから連絡が途絶えました」
雷影「なぁにぃ！？」

んでなんかこれから木の葉にサスケ殺しちゃうよって手紙送って会議始めるらしい

こんな感じ
わかりづらくてすいません


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ona
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Raikage is on the cover.
There's no Naruto oil training, only Fukasaku complaining about something.

Scene changes to Sasuke.
Suigetsu is alive.
Should hachibi's power be obtained? That marks the conversation.
Sasuke: "This is how it is. There is no need to rely on such a power."
Suigetsu: "Why?"
Sasuke: "I've got new power... enough to crush Konoha"
Sasuke drinks a glass of water.
Something started to happening with his eyes as it seems.
Karin: "!""There are enemies outside.We were attacked!"

Scene changes to outside.
Guy who watched Sasuke's fight with Hachibi is there.

Scene changes to Raikage's room.

Black babe: "Communication with Jei was interupted."
Raikage: "What?!"

--------

Well, here's the main idea. Sorry for mistakes


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 17, 2008)

サスケ水を飲もうとコップに手をかけるがこぼしてしまう
なんか目がもう霞んでるらしい(何回も使ってないのに

this line means sasuke spill some water from the cup
it seems his eyes are getting worse (even though he didn't use them much)


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2008)

> 黒人かわいい子「ジェイから連絡が途絶えました」





> Black babe: "Communication with Jiei was interupted."


Proper translation of his name would be "Jei". Or "Jay" since there seem to be lots of English-y names coming with the cloud village. The ジェ makes a "je" sound rather than a "jie".


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2008)

From MH by boyakist4649





> んでなんかこれから木の葉にサスケ殺しちゃうよって手紙送って会議始めるらしい
> 
> Last bit of this posted spoiler that for some reason went untranslated...
> 
> ...and they look like they are starting a meeting after sending off a letter to Konoha indicating that they are going to kill Sasuke


----------



## PAiNLESS (Sep 17, 2008)

Another Sweet Translation from boyakist4649
Source: MH
Credit: boyakist4649
Verification: Confirmed



> んでなんかこれから木の葉にサスケ殺しちゃうよって手紙送って会議始めるらしい
> 
> Last bit of this posted spoiler that for some reason went untranslated... so I included this at the bottom.
> Maybe I am being too nit-picky... but i went ahead and re-transed...
> ...


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2008)

*here is the part about the kage meeting:*


> Translator's note: Judging from the spoiler pics, it seems like this meeting may involved all 5 "kages" from the 5 major countries... like a summit...


----------

